

Data Structures for Text Sequences (1998) [pdf] - ashish01
https://www.cs.unm.edu/~crowley/papers/sds.pdf

======
topherjaynes
I don't know if the first line of the abstract is the most ironic typo, or a
joke.

'to' is out of sequence

"The data structure used ot maintain the sequence of characters is an
important part of a text editor."

------
twic
I wonder if this "general model of sequence data structures" encompasses the
enfilade:

[http://xanadu.com/tech/](http://xanadu.com/tech/)

------
westoncb
It's in a large part a discussion of the data structure underlying the text
editor appearing in another HN story today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826689)

Interesting to see how that structure relates to some alternatives. Clearly
written from what I've read so far.

